
What Will Happen Next in the Corona Crisis? - atomashpolskiy
https://steemit.com/news/@corbettreport/predictions-what-will-happen-next-in-the-corona-crisis
======
sigmaprimus
Such a dark view of the world, maybe the predictions are correct but
considering the stressful times we are facing, I figured I would share a more
positive prediction or two that have been rolling around my head lately.

I believe there will be a concerted effort to encourage people to get outside
from the media and governments, not in big groups but it will soon become the
next big thing to get out into the sunshine and fresh air, together but apart.
If for no other reason than to improve the public's mental health, but I
believe there will be news stories sharing "Studies" about how the sunshine
gets into our blood stream.

Those looking for something to invest in during the current crisis, consider
sun tanning lotion(sun block too) and I bet that sun glasses will be the next
thing to fly off the shelves.

If that prediction is to far out for you and you don't believe it will come to
fruition. Maybe consider the fact that there has been a huge uptick in animal
adoption recently so we can all look forward to some new viral animal videos
making their way to social media!!

Positive thoughts for everyone <3

